# Lucy in the Sky With Diamonds



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

Okay maybe I lied about the sky.. and the diamonds. 

But here's Lucy in all of her glory anyway


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

she is just adorable!


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

Daww thanks! I love it when they fluff up.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Lucy is gorgeous.Beautiful bird.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Lucy on a perch with pearls?


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

Aww, more thanks! ^____^

Hehe, Lucy on a perch with pearls, cinnamon, and two pies.

Hey, does anyone know if this color is rare? The breeder told me she is a cinnamon pearl pied but I have no idea what that really means besides the pie.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

does she have any pure yellow wing feathers? or tail feathers? not yellow with a dark stripe down the middle, but yellow with a white quill  does she have any of those?

if not, she is not a pied. she looks cinnamon pearl, which is not uncommon


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

Her tail feathers are mostly yellow. Only the very beginning of them are white. Uh oh! But she might have some solid yellow ones under her wings. I'll have to check her all over tomorrow 

OH and I thought pied meant that their cheeks were orange XD


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

nah all cockatiels besides whitefaces have the cheek patches 

if the yellow tail feathers have a dark quill (the stiff part of the feather) then that is normal, most pearls have it


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Pied is all sorts of messed up. Lol. 

I have a white face cinnamon pearl pied. 

This is a picture of my birds tail feathers. They are all pied somehow except the all yellow one. The wf cinnamon pearl pieds feather is second to last.


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

So what does Pied actually mean then? Lack of pigmentation? Lucy's tail feathers look mostly like the second to last one except much, much lighter. Almost all is yellow but the middle line/quill. But where quill falls off, they are white (if that makes sense). 

Totally going to rummage through the trash to find an old feather ^^;;


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She's beautiful! And the backdrop does look like a sky, kind of, and her pearls like diamonds. 

From Wikipedia: "A piebald or pied animal is one that has a spotting pattern of large unpigmented, usually white, areas of hair, feathers, or scales and normally pigmented patches, generally black." A pied tiel has a random pattern and looks "splotchy", that's the best way I can think to describe it.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the feathers sound like pearl feathers, not pied, so she is just a cinnamon pearl


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks Echo! I love the picture of the cockatiels in your signature ^^

And aw shucks, the deception  Oh well, she's still cute hehe.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the band on her leg, is it a split band? like does it have a slit in it? if so, i would consider getting it removed from her leg. split bands are likely to get caught on things and can pose a danger. at her next vet visit i would ask the vet to remove it


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

It is a split band, the only band the breeder had. No sharp ends and has never gotten stuck on anything so far. I'd hate to not have some sort of collar on her =/ What do tiels get caught in, string or fabric? If so, there's none of that in or near or cage


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

they can get them caught even on the cage bars. generally split bands are more dangerous. i would play it safe and have it removed


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

Thanks for heads up


----------



## UltimateMclaren (Apr 14, 2011)

There is so much to learn on this forum.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

A pied cockatiel has patches of yellow/white feathers in places that would be grey on a normal cockatiel. We have a simple mutations guide at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=7227 with pictures and descriptions of the major mutations including pied, pearl and cinnamon.

Juju in echolalia's signature is whiteface pied. Pip in my signature is also whiteface pied. They're both handsome fellas!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Aw she's lovely!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She's gorgeous!



> I'd hate to not have some sort of collar on her


A "collar" is really not necessary on a tiel as they don't normally go outside without a harness or in a cage. Its a way to identify her if she were ever to be lost but if the breeder didn't register her bands then no one would know who the band belonged to.


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh wow, thanks for the links! Very informative!



roxy culver said:


> She's gorgeous!
> 
> 
> A "collar" is really not necessary on a tiel as they don't normally go outside without a harness or in a cage. Its a way to identify her if she were ever to be lost but if the breeder didn't register her bands then no one would know who the band belonged to.


She did register the number and it's on her hatch certificate  I guess I'm so used to it now, and so is she. It's hard to make a change. I also like the band because I could prove that she is mine if for some reason someone stole her or took her in after somehow losing her. These are all hypothetical situations that would probably never happen but a tiel mother worries XD 

But I really do appreciate the concern, and I certainly take it into consideration. I just need some time to convince myself


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Lucy is beautiful.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thing with split bands if a bird is stolen, they can be removed easily. so its useless there too.


----------



## CritterKeeper (May 21, 2012)

What!? No Diamonds or Skies!? As a Beatles fan I am very disappointed....but she's so cute...ok her cuteness made me forgive you


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

Do you think there's a safe way I could remove it myself? The avian vet is 45 minutes away =/

Aaaand EDIT (had to add):

Glad you could could find forgiveness in your heart, Critter <3


----------

